# nvi and tmux drawing bug?



## andyzammy (May 24, 2012)

This is no biggie, I can live with it, but if it could get corrected then all the better.

I'm getting comfortable with using vi now, and I usually use it through tmux because my connection sometimes dies. I have an alias set so that I can quickly compile and run whatever I'm writing within vi. I haven't noticed this on standalone vi, or through using screen, but when I use tmux, every time I quit the editor, the remnants of the

```
Press any key to continue [: to enter more ex commands]:
```
output are still displayed on my terminal, right underneath my prompt. I guess it might have something to do with the status bar that lives on the bottom most line in tmux sessions.

Does anybody know of a way to get rid of this line? Slight annoyance, but still an eyesore:

```
`main' is up to date.
% ess any key to continue [: to enter more ex commands]:
```


----------

